# Max Reger's Sacred Work



## regenmusic

Max Reger: Requiem


----------



## regenmusic

Missa Irlandesa - "Irish Mass" - CICBAS - Marie Wiegenlied Max Reger


----------



## regenmusic

Maximum Reger - opening of documentary about Max Reger


----------



## regenmusic

Max Reger, Der 100 Psalm, Op 106


----------

